# Do You Think A Smallpx Outbreak is Possible ??



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Was thinking back a couple of years ago and there was a real concern about a smallpox outbreak due to some terrorists plan. Do you think it is still possbile. The vacinne isn't given any more and how long would it take to get the vacine available for the public. I myself have been vacinnated twice in my lifetime but I don't suppose there is any protection left for me though. What do you all think ??


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

The smallpox virus exists only in two ultra-mega-high security labs. 

If someone injected themselves with it and went out in public, as a suicide bomb of sorts (the disease killed 25% of the people who got it, even towards the end with modern medical treatment), by the time they are contagious, they would be covered with visible pocks and would be so sick, they wouldn't want to go out in public anyway.

So, I think it's highly unlikely. Some people were immunized a few years ago, and I do know that health care workers who took the smallpox vax were not allowed to work for 28 days.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Look up what is happening with pertussis, and you will see the answer is "yes."


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Yes, we did get updated getting a DPT shot for the pertussis having new great-grandchildren thought it was a wise decesion. but, no smallpox vacinee is available for the public since the risk is so low...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Small pox is a virus that has died off from a lack of hosts in the natural world. The virus is kept in three locations, two of which are owned by the CDC. The other location is in Russia, yes?
Because it is a virus, it is very different than pertussis which is a bacteria. (If your dog gets kennel cough, it is usually a form of bacterial purtussis.) Bacteria can be carried by many hosts and live in the natural world itself. The smallpox virus needed a human host. 

Unless Russia or the US CDC goes rogue and tries to use the variola virus as a bioweapon, you are probably pretty safe from it. It's really not something to loose sleep worrying about. Other germs? yes. But not this one.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

If you have Netflix, search for Outbreak: Anatomy of a Plague. It runs through exactly how a smallpox outbreak could happen. Rather chilling.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm not qualified to say, but I'll add an interesting note. I was born in Europe in the '60's and the US government required proof that I had been vaccinated against smallpox before my parents could return to the US. So, in the event of an outbreak, there might be a group of immigrants who have some immunity.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They did smallpox vaccinations on all citizens in the US, and visitors until the early 70s, There is a huge group of people who would still have immunity, thereby slowing the virus. 
It's really not something to worry about. Other types of germs, yes. But not that one.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> They did smallpox vaccinations on all citizens in the US, and visitors until the early 70s, There is a huge group of people who would still have immunity, thereby slowing the virus.
> It's really not something to worry about. Other types of germs, yes. But not that one.


The smallpox vaccine is only effective for about 10 years after it's been given.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> The smallpox vaccine is only effective for about 10 years after it's been given.


Correct.
I had mine in a booster as a child.
It is useless now, as it's effectiveness has worn off.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Aids and the Swine Flu were restricted to 'labs' too......
Until they were needed.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe AIDs was purposely set loose to test in Africa because they felt those people were expendable. It just surprised the makers when it took so long to kill people, and that allowed the spread. We are at pandemic levels of AIDs infection right now, but nobody talks about that.

Swine flu was a natural zoonotic phenomena that has occurred over the centuries. I mean, look at 1915. Plum Island didn't make that. People and pigs just tend to share a lot of viruses. Our bodies are closely related. That's why we can use their insulin, thyroid hormones, and heart valves among other parts.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The original smallpox vaccine was the cowpox virus. I believe that it was discovered in Spain in the 1500s that they could infect someone with cowpox and then they would not get smallpox. Of course this means that cowpox and smallpox are closely related. At some time they diverged from a common parent. Cowpox is still common. I think the most likely scenario would be that the cowpox virus could mutate into smallpox or a similar deadly virus.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The terrorist scenario is unlikely because it would soon go worldwide and affect the terrorist's own people as much as everyone else.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Swine flu strain that was set loose in 2008 or 09 was created in a lab, then cut loose on the people of Mexico for political reasons.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

IIRC HIV has been tracked back to a man who died in the 1950's.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The Swine flu strain that was set loose in 2008 or 09 was created in a lab, then cut loose on the people of Mexico for political reasons.


Do you have a link to back that up?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Darren said:


> IIRC HIV has been tracked back to a man who died in the 1950's.


There's a new book out called "Tinderbox" which states that it's believed that HIV crossed into the human population in southern Cameroon some time between 1880 and 1920. For most of this time, it was just another wasting tropical disease that quickly killed people, and then people started traveling regionally and then worldwide with the development of the Kinshasa Highway, and that's how it became a worldwide pandemic.

In the mid 1990s, one of my friends went to a pharmacists' convention and met a woman who was practicing in southern Florida in the 1970s. Beginning around 1975, her hospital started seeing people, most of them of Caribbean descent but not always, in that hospital with really strange infections. If they didn't die on that admission, they died in a subsequent one, and she now believed that these people had AIDS.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If they still have blood samples they can confirm it. That was how the man who died in the 1950's was diagnosed about 50 years after his death.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Some people believed that the crossing was due to people having sex with the monkeys that are the vector for HIV, but I've seen pictures of them and they are big animals with sharp claws and teeth. I've always subscribed to the "cut hunter theory", and this is indeed how HIV is believed to have passed into humans.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

thesedays said:


> Do you have a link to back that up?


no, what I have is a man who is from Mexico, who has brothers in "high places" and in "low places".
i also have several others who knew / knew someone involved / and could name labs, etc.

this was not a 'mainstream, add a link, news story' type of event.
this was VERY MUCH on the down low.....the super down low.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> no, what I have is a man who is from Mexico, who has brothers in "high places" and in "low places".
> i also have several others who knew / knew someone involved / and could name labs, etc.
> 
> this was not a 'mainstream, add a link, news story' type of event.
> this was VERY MUCH on the down low.....the super down low.


Prolly the same guy from the Grassy Knoll..........................

The first known case (known now) was an African hunter. I believe that he got bit by a Chimp.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> no, what I have is a man who is from Mexico, who has brothers in "high places" and in "low places".
> i also have several others who knew / knew someone involved / and could name labs, etc.
> 
> this was not a 'mainstream, add a link, news story' type of event.
> this was VERY MUCH on the down low.....the super down low.


Color me very, very skeptical. Unless it was highly classified (unlikely in a place like Mexico), somebody would have let the secret slip out.

:bored:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

thesedays said:


> Color me very, very skeptical. Unless it was highly classified (unlikely in a place like Mexico), somebody would have let the secret slip out.
> 
> :bored:


Understood.
It's kinda the same way when you talk to our boys that have boots on the ground in the ME. 
The 'media' reports one thing.
Those boys see something TOTALLY different......and it's not reported.

It was highly classified, and our government knew about it and was keeping a close eye on it.
And they will deny it till the day they die.
But when you have 'boots on the ground' that actually saw it go down?
That is where 'conspiracy theories' are born.
Some pan out to be spot on true.
Some are just kooky.

JFK was wacked by our own government OR our government gave the OK to someone else, to wack him.
That is where I stand on that till someone can show me irrefutable evidence otherwise.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> JFK was wacked by our own government OR our government gave the OK to someone else, to wack him.
> That is where I stand on that till someone can show me irrefutable evidence otherwise.


Iluminati???? or however you spell it...
I actually think you are correct about that one.
As far as the swine flu H1N1, it was the same one that killed so many people in the 1915 epidemic, and that wasn't a lab-created influenza. It is possible that somebody got ahold of some of the lab samples and re-released them, but ....... Mexico? I think it was probably just a zoonotic transfer of the virus from swine. Although, anything is possible.

Did anyone see that there is a new SARs breakout in the news? That is dangerous.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Understood.
> It's kinda the same way when you talk to our boys that have boots on the ground in the ME.
> The 'media' reports one thing.
> Those boys see something TOTALLY different......and it's not reported.
> ...


That's always been the case WRT war. As for JFK, my dad has always told us kids not to believe the party line about it (this happened 3 months before I was born). The official files are classified until AFAIK 2029, at which point everyone who was involved will almost certainly be dead; WHY would something like that be classified in a democratic country? BTW, my brother is teaching his kids the same thing about global warming: Don't believe everything you hear about it. He's coming from the angle that yes, it's real, but how much of this is due to pollution, etc. is unknown, and I happen to feel the same way.

I found out about the JFK thing when I was about 9 years old and wrote a report about it, and Dad told me that the things I wrote were not true, and that the sources I used gave me incorrect information. Naturally, this was quite upsetting to a youngster my age and I turned in the report anyway.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

thesedays said:


> BTW, my brother is teaching his kids the same thing about global warming: Don't believe everything you hear about it.


I agree with that too. Don't believe everything you read about global warming.


----------



## Soap Natsee (Dec 6, 2012)

thesedays said:


> Color me very, very skeptical. Unless it was highly classified (unlikely in a place like Mexico), somebody would have let the secret slip out.
> 
> :bored:


There are plenty of well known cases of people being used as guinea pigs by their own governments, US included. What I'm skeptical of is that the "Flu Season" is a natural occurence.


----------

